# Southern Islands (HD 7000 Series) maybe in June or July



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

AMD Tapes Out First Southern Islands GPUs, Radeon HD 7000 Launch Expected in June or July - Softpedia

worth a wait. put out your opinions in poll.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Southern Islands (HD7000 Series) maybe in June or July*

^^ Q3 or possible Q4. July falls in Q3 but lowend 6-series yet to be launched.


----------



## SlashDK (Apr 2, 2011)

Agreed with Sam. It doesn't seem probable that they will release HD 7000 so soon after releasing the whole HD 6000 series. I believe that Q4 2011 or Q1 2012 is a lot more probable.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Jas this news is rumored/unconfirmed...search for it in OCN...

However, I voted 'No Need'.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel if these cards do launch in July or June then its worth the wait.
But if Q4 or even 2012 then upgrades should go on normally.

I voted Yes, seeing title of thread.


----------



## blademast3r (Apr 2, 2011)

No way is 7xxx coming out anytime soon.. 6xxx is not yet fully out!! also TSMC 28nm process is untested.. there will be loads of things to set right before they need to release something new.. and to be honest they dont need to.. theyll probably release the new series along with BF3 which will be q4ish..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

I voted for "definitely".


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

yes, 28nm halfnode. new tech, so faster cooler cards expected. but they'll face manufacturing issue at the start for sure. yield will be low. but still too early for Q3 2011.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> but
> they'll face manufacturing issue at the
> start for sure.


 I think demand will be more than what AMD can produce. 

how do you think will it be priced? Traditional vfm or more profit?
Hope they are lowly priced.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

^^amd - always vfm. 

'definitely' : 'no need' is 4:1 now.


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 3, 2011)

Remember when last year, around this time, Nvidia released the 480? which they followed up in 6 months time with the 5xx series?

AMD might be forced to do something similar. Q3 2011 is a strong possibility.

So those who have a 5xxx series of cards and are looking to upgrade, can wait it out for a little bit more. 

Those in the market for a brand new GPU, 4-6 months is too long to wait


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

I think 7000 series has a possibility to be released very soon as the rumors say. The reason is AMD actually tried to shift in 28 nm fabrication for HD 69XX series. But that time there were some constraints, mainly productivity and unavailability of large scale 28 nm fabrication process to implement it although in their test beds, it was implemented with all kind of technical success.
Now VLIW 4 is not up to the mark and probably 28 nm fabrication process is getting mainstream, so there is a chance AMD may fire their guns with the new ammo very quickly


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

yes amd had to compromise a lot to bring cayman to 40nm from planned 32nm. pcie 3 controller, more simd engines etc etc.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Softpedia]AMD Radeon HD 7000 Southern Islands GPU Code Names Revealed*



> The code names of AMD's upcoming Southern Islands GPUs, which will power the company's next generation Radeon HD 7000 video cards, have just been leaked to reveal that the product family will be comprised of at least four different graphics cores.



*Source*


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2011)

quad core GPU ... wow 

thanks for the info


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

That doesn't mean "quad core GPU" - it means that their line-up will have 4 different architectures. eg. 69xx = cayman, 68xx = barts and so on.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 21, 2011)

oh my bad ..... got too excited 

thanks for correction and calming me down


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 21, 2011)

the later the better....need more time to fix my finances....


----------



## max_snyper (Apr 22, 2011)

IMO it will be no different from the 69xx series only the power comsumption will be less and i think they will have better tessallation support & hardware to improvise ray tracing mechanisn (finger crossed).
the person who buys 69xx series now will enjoy it till next year (i meant till it doesnt come down to its knees due to high requirement of games).
see this chart for comparision 
7xxx ≥ 6xxx > 5xxx. 
its just the reference for the whole series not the particular card as amd suggests.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm getting a feeling that AMD will show the raw power which was last seen in 5xxx series
and since they are opting for even smaller fabrication process, that means we will be seeing some really cool yet blazingly fast cards

and if not july-august, we can predict their arrival in early Q4
and yes...i voted "definitely"


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

lower power consumption, higher clock & 6-way monitor setup on a 10k card maybe a common thing with the into of southern islands.

also its better to be a little late (Q1 2012) and bring 25% improvement over current cards rather than before date with overpriced card. not to forget low yield on a new process is as common as Piyush baba bunking classes


----------

